# Fairground Music in Amsterdam Stations



## Granate

Just heard on the radio (in Spain) about these news and the music was hilarious. They put it to "keep troublemakers away".

Link to the news


----------



## distantprommer

Granate said:


> Just heard on the radio (in Spain) about these news and the music was hilarious. They put it to "keep troublemakers away".
> 
> Link to the news
> 
> Well, I for one will not loiter in the Amsterdam Central Station anymore. (Actually, I never did).


----------



## Ebor1

Perhaps they should try some of my favourite organ music - https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/7978891--lefebure-wely-organ-music this would probably work just as well... and it is certainly more enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Just heard on the radio (in Spain) about these news and the music was hilarious. They put it to "keep troublemakers away".
> 
> Link to the news


But it works very well, so I say well done!!


----------



## Granate

Ebor1 said:


> Perhaps they should try some of my favourite organ music - https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/7978891--lefebure-wely-organ-music this would probably work just as well... and it is certainly more enjoyable.


Would it work better than Messiaen?


----------



## Ebor1

Perhaps we should suggest a trial of both to Amsterdam Stations... ;>))


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Would it work better than Messiaen?


Seen the people who hang out there , I do think that they get a kick out of this.


----------

